# Barrel racking / filling wand with pump?



## doctorcosmonaut (Dec 1, 2013)

Anyone know of a good barrel racking / filling wand with pump (for vat to barrel transfers)? Where to buy it?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 1, 2013)

I am not sure what your question is ?

I do make custom bungs in order to fill from an open container or carboy into a barrel. 

Or there are just diaphragm pumps out there - shur-flo pumps that will transfer only


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 1, 2013)

hey steve.
if you are just looking for a long racking/syphon tube, you can get anywhere.
just add a spring loaded bottling wand to the end and your done.
steve.
just opened a Fonseca 40 Year port.....it is beyond good...i felt like a port today.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 1, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> hey steve.
> if you are just looking for a long racking/syphon tube, you can get anywhere.
> just add a spring loaded bottling wand to the end and your done.
> steve.
> just opened a Fonseca 40 Year port.....it is beyond good...i felt like a port today.



I think he was looking at more barrel racking rather than bottle racking 

How's that port ? That is my favorite !!!


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 1, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> hey steve.
> if you are just looking for a long racking/syphon tube, you can get anywhere.
> just add a spring loaded bottling wand to the end and your done.
> steve.
> just opened a Fonseca 40 Year port.....it is beyond good...i felt like a port today.



Holy cow! Do you realize that when that port was started, there was still a authoritarian dictatorship that was ruling Portugal!? Incredible. I bet it was goooooood. (The port, that is, not the dictatorship.)


----------



## doctorcosmonaut (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeah looking at transferring from a steel fermentor to oak barrel.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 1, 2013)

doctorcosmonaut said:


> Yeah looking at transferring from a steel fermentor to oak barrel.



how would you like to do that transfer pump or vacuum ?

How big are the barrels are we talking about ?


----------



## doctorcosmonaut (Dec 1, 2013)

59 gal. Open to suggestions. The vat has a hose hook-up, so now I need some suction and a gun/wand with flow control.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 1, 2013)

Here are those links about the transfer pump 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0001FAA5Y/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

you will need 2 of these 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002IZJ7D6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## doctorcosmonaut (Dec 1, 2013)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Here are those links about the transfer pump
> http://www.amazon.com/SHURflo-Industrial-Pump-Model-2088-594-154/dp/B0001FAA5Y
> 
> you will need 2 of these
> http://www.amazon.com/SHURflo-244-3926-Barb-Elbow-Swivel/dp/B002IZJ7D6/ref=pd_sim_hi_5



Cool, thanks for the links. 

So if I hooked a barrel topping gun on to a hose hooked up to that pump and turned the lever/knob on the gun to stop the flow, would the pump sense the cessation of outflow and turn off or would I cause a dangerous pressure build up since the must has no where to go?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 1, 2013)

doctorcosmonaut said:


> Cool, thanks for the links.
> 
> So if I hooked a barrel topping gun on to a hose hooked up to that pump and turned the lever/knob on the gun to stop the flow, would the pump sense the cessation of outflow and turn off or would I cause a dangerous pressure build up since the must has no where to go?



The pump is Auto shutoff pressure switch reacts to outlet pressure and interrupts power when it reaches the preset shutoff pressure level

see link


----------



## doctorcosmonaut (Dec 1, 2013)

vacuumpumpman said:


> The pump is Auto shutoff pressure switch reacts to outlet pressure and interrupts power when it reaches the preset shutoff pressure level
> 
> see link



Any pumps like this with variable speeds?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 2, 2013)

doctorcosmonaut said:


> Any pumps like this with variable speeds?



This does not have the ability for variable speeds - just pressure and you can find similiar ones that have different flow ratings


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 2, 2013)

the port was excellent, I had to use my port tong, but got nice clean break on the neck...i put in bottle and used my wine saver on it..


----------



## doctorcosmonaut (Dec 2, 2013)

vacuumpumpman said:


> This does not have the ability for variable speeds - just pressure and you can find similiar ones that have different flow ratings



I like the pump you sent me the link to on Amazon, and I think I can forgo the variable speed, but I would like to find one that can pump even more gph. Know of one like that, that have the pressure sensor, but can maybe do 200+ gph?

Thanks!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 2, 2013)

You mentioned before going into 60 gallon container - With the pump mentioned before it would take approx 15 minutes or so

There is also this option as well - air operated diaphragm pump - but this 
option is much more costly 

A vacuum pump should be able to get it done in approx 10 - 12 minutes using a 1/2 '' hose with the right equipment


----------



## doctorcosmonaut (Dec 2, 2013)

Sorry, haven't had a chance to call yet.

Yeah, I need to cut down on time, because I'm going to be acquiring more barrels, and thus, need to do more liquid from the fermenting tank to the barrels in less time. What are some good vacuum or air pumps?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 3, 2013)

I am not sure what other winemakers use professionally ? 

Hopefully someone will step in and talk about it


----------



## doctorcosmonaut (Dec 3, 2013)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I am not sure what other winemakers use professionally ?
> 
> Hopefully someone will step in and talk about it



Well i'd still love to hear what the other pumps (vacuum, air, etc) you were about to recommend were. They may be adequate for what I need.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 3, 2013)

Here is a great article on type of pumps and pricing 
http://www.winesandvines.com/template.cfm?section=features&content=70099

It appears that they typically start at 10,000 dollars - but if it is a commercial winery - you may have to go that route ?


----------

